# 面子难挣，脸易丢



## diegoclegane

大家好
我想表达面子难挣，脸易丢类似这样的意思的句子，试着自己翻译了一下，感觉好烂，chinglish的味道太浓了，大家看看如何表达老外能看得懂。

Respect is earned hard, while face is easy to lose.


----------



## 2PieRad

Mmmmm....

It's hard to earn respect; it's easy to lose face...???
Still doesn't sound good. 
Is 面子 really the same thing as "respect?"

What's the context here? Who are you saying this to? 
Are you trying to come up with a zinger for a friendly online dispute you're having with someone?


----------



## SuperXW

面子难挣，脸易丢
没听过……感觉说得不好，面子和脸在中国人心中也没区别啊


----------



## Skatinginbc

好運難得, 良機易失 Good luck does not come often _and_ a good opportunity won't wait. ==> 第一句(好運)和第二句(良機)沒形成鮮明的對比, 故用“and”來連接上下句.

面子難掙，臉易丟 Honor is hard to get _but_ easy to lose. ==> 面子和臉沒形成對比, 故不用"while"來連接上下句. 形成對比的是兩句的謂詞, 因此，我用“but”來連接.

Note:
掙面子: 掙臉, 爭光 as in 為國人掙臉 (臉/面子 = 光采榮耀 "honor, glory")
丟臉: 出醜, 失面子 (臉/面子 = 尊嚴體面 "honor, dignity")


----------



## SuperXW

“面子是别人给的，脸是自己挣的。”
这个听过，而且比较好理解。因为“给XX个面子”是固定说法，这里不能换成“给XX个脸”。
但是脱离了这个固定说法，“面子”和“脸”就很难区分了。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

这里面子和脸是同义词，为了避免重复就用了两个说法。汉语也是讲究避复的（，或许没有英语避得那么厉害）。

给个脸，这说法我可以接受。赏脸，算是固定说法了。


----------



## NewAmerica

老外一看就懂：

 It's easier to lose respect than to earn it.



Erebos12345 said:


> What's the context here? Who are you saying this to?



          The context is the daily life of every native Chinese. No native would be misled by the OP.


----------



## SuperXW

NewAmerica said:


> 老外一看就懂：
> It's easier to lose respect than to earn it.
> The context is the daily life of every native Chinese. No native would be misled by the OP.


咦？原来原句是这个意思吗？行吧，我就这么被新美国人开除国籍了。


----------



## NewAmerica

汉语普及工作任重道远。

汉语口语中常用语之一是：给脸不要脸。意思就是给你面子你却不要面子。
结合以上看“面子难挣，脸易丢”的意思，一目了然： It's easier to lose respect than to win it 准确无语地译出了其精髓。


----------



## SuperXW

我已经说过，“面子是别人给的，脸是自己挣的。”这种说法听过，有点意思，这个说法中的“面子”和“脸”有不同涵义，所以作为一个“母语不合格”的中国人，我以为“面子难挣，脸易丢”里也有什么不同涵义，没想到我想多了。

又想到了一个不能互换的情况：“看在xx的面子上”不能说成“看在xx的脸上”。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 又想到了一个不能互换的情况：“看在xx的面子上”不能说成“看在xx的脸上”。


看在xx的面子上 ==> 面子 = 情面.
情面的面子可以「交易」(e.g., 買面子, 賣面子, 借面子, 還面子), 卻爭(or 掙)不來. 兩虎相爭, 常常不講情面.  可以爭(or 掙)來的面子通常是「體面、名譽」的那種面子. 因此，讀到「面子難掙」時，「母語合格的中國人」 (just to be funny) 知道「掙面子」指的不是「情面」.「母語不合格的中國人」 則認為正因為情面的面子爭(or 掙)不來, 所以「面子(= 情面)難掙，臉(= 體面)易丟」合邏輯.


----------



## diegoclegane

非常感谢大家的精彩回答！

其实我是根据网络句子“面子是别人给的，脸是自己丢的”瞎改的，没有多想。

“面子难挣，脸易丢”我想表达的是一个（友情提示？或温馨提醒？）：
1、别人能给你面子很难得，不要认为是理所应当的（don't take it for granted) , 不要飘飘然，要谨言慎行，不然容易出洋相或贻笑大方或成为众矢之的。
2、有时候在纠纷中或者其他场合，别人给你面子，或给台阶下，不要得理不饶人不依不饶，不要胡搅蛮缠，否则形象难看（丢脸、丢人、不得体）。
3、或者在利益争夺面前不要吃相难看，否则易遭人埋汰、讽刺、挖苦、贬低。

当然，要把这些意思简短表达给老外很难，想意思着差不多就行了，所以来这里想寻求答案。



NewAmerica said:


> It's easier to lose respect than to earn it.


是我想表达的意思，学习了。


----------



## Skatinginbc

diegoclegane said:


> “面子是别人给的，脸是自己丢的”


respect vs. dignity:
I lost/gained my respect...失去/獲取對誰的敬意? 是對別人的敬意 (e.g., I lost my respect for her; I gained my respect for the Texas people). 有失敬意, 是對別人不敬.
I lost/gained my dignity...失去/獲取誰的尊嚴? 是自己的尊嚴. 有失體統, 有失尊嚴 (beneath one's dignity), 是自己丢自己的臉.
面子(= respect 尊重, 敬意)是别人给的，臉(= dignity)是自己丢的.
面子(= respect) ≠ 臉 (= dignity)

"_It is a cliché to say that respect is hard to earn but easy to lose_." (for example, in this book and this book): 這裡的"respect"指的是别人(對你)的敬意.  You may even purchase a _Respect-is-hard-to-earn T-shirt_.

Both "_Respect is hard to earn but easy to lose_" and "_It's easier to lose respect than to earn it_" are correct.  The former sounds more philosophical (like a proverb by a sage); the latter sounds more technical (like business writing by a bibliographer).


diegoclegane said:


> “面子难挣，脸易丢”...是根据网络句子“面子是别人给的，脸是自己丢的”瞎改的


“面子是别人给的，脸是自己丢的” ==> 面子 ≠ 臉
“面子难挣，脸易丢” ==> (1) 面子 ≠ 臉 (SuperXW #10: "我以为面子难挣，脸易丢里也有什么不同涵义"), (2) 面子 = 臉 = respect (尊重, 敬意).


----------



## diegoclegane

非常感谢Skatinginbc，每次都回答得特别详细特别好！


----------

